# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi: Zonja nga Qyteti

## Fiori

*Zonja nga qyteti*





Skenari

Ruzhdi Pulaha

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## pulti



----------


## pulti

Link i perditesuar ~

----------

